# Inexpensive, quiet hotel off strip in Vegas



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 3, 2011)

I am going there once a month for treatment of Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue. Once we stayed at the Luxor (overwhelming and we don't gamble), Orleans (better, but the AC/heat was so noisy I had to turn it off to sleep). The center is west and south of town on S. Jones. I have read that people like Southpoint. I know it is crazy to look for calm, quiet places in Vegas, but after a 3 hour drive and an IV treatment, really peace and quiet and a decent dinner at a reasonable price....I am even considering Motel 6.
What are your recommendations?
Liz


----------



## derb (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you thought about getting a Marriott credit card.

You can get 3 to 5 nites free at a Marriott for no annual fee or a 65 dollar
fee.  Stay at town place suites in henderson or the like.


----------



## BevL (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you checked with the facility you use?  They may have some suggestions.  I think most of us here go there for the glitz and glamour although locals like Karen and Fern may be able to pitch in.

Another thought is to try the tripadvisor reviews - start at hotel number 1 and see if you can find something that works for you.  

I hope your treatments help.  Chronic health issues are not pleasant.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 3, 2011)

There are 3 Marriotts on Dean Martin Drive (west side of the 15/south of Russell Road), a Residence Inn, Courtyard and Fairfield Inn & Suites. 

They would all be non-gaming properties.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 3, 2011)

South Point is having a room sale starting today.  However the rooms are some distance from the parking so that might not be ideal.

Most of the places I'd think of would be in casinos, otherwise they are either not a good idea or costly.  Whatever you do, don't stay at a budget suites.  You might see if Texas Station is to your liking, or even Arizona Charlies.  Arizona Charlies has pretty basic rooms, some of them motel-like, but they have been upgraded a couple years ago, and you'd park right by your room.  If you could get an older room at Palace Station the same would apply, and they just reopened the coffee shop (but stay away from their buffet!).

Fern


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I did apply for some card or use some card to get a free Marriott night, but it was some other company and it never worked out. I have too many cards now, but it would be a possibility. Thanks for the advice about avoiding Budget Suites. I will need to be in Vegas at some point for at least 3-5 days and had considered that if I couldn't get a timeshare, now I won't. I will look at Southpoint sales prices. I got the idea of the Orleans from the fibro clinic. Motel 6 is less than $25, so maybe we'll just do that. The gas getting there and back in our F150 is the killer.
 I just realized this is coming up on the 18th and I hadn't booked a room yet.
Liz


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 3, 2011)

Fern, I went to look up Arizona Charlie's and it has two locations. How do I know which one I want?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Karen G (Jan 3, 2011)

Another option might be www.resortime.com  I just checked for Jan. 18-21 at the Desert Rose and the rate was $66/night for a one bedroom.  The location is good--behind Hooter's off Tropicana--and parking should be fairly close to the unit.  There was also a good rate at Cancun which is a bit farther south on LV Blvd., but has convenient access to freeways.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 3, 2011)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I think I did apply for some card or use some card to get a free Marriott night, but it was some other company and it never worked out. I have too many cards now, but it would be a possibility. Thanks for the advice about avoiding Budget Suites. I will need to be in Vegas at some point for at least 3-5 days and had considered that if I couldn't get a timeshare, now I won't. I will look at Southpoint sales prices. I got the idea of the Orleans from the fibro clinic. Motel 6 is less than $25, so maybe we'll just do that. The gas getting there and back in our F150 is the killer.
> I just realized this is coming up on the 18th and I hadn't booked a room yet.
> Liz



I just got an email from the Oreleans they are having a 48 hour room sale.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 3, 2011)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Fern, I went to look up Arizona Charlie's and it has two locations. How do I know which one I want?
> Thanks,
> Liz


I think you'd want the one on Decatur. It's west of the I-15.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 3, 2011)

Liz, get the exact address of the clinic you're going to and do a mapquest search from the addresses of the hotels.  Rates look good on Rick's link to the Orleans.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 3, 2011)

Liz,
Arizona Charlie's on Decatur is the one I meant.  I forgot about the other one.  It is probably a fairly good location for you, and wherever you choose to stay I can give you the directions which will get you there easiest with the least traffic possible.

Let's try to meet somewhere on the 18th, I'm busy in the morning but after that I am free, and we'll talk about other stays.

Fern


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 3, 2011)

The Orleans seems to vary - we got $30 rate last time we went. I think I would be fine with the Orleans if the heater/AC hadn't have been so loud. I had a great caramel apple from the chocolate place there and we shared a prime rib dinner and it was still too much food.

I have seen Southpoint and it is a little further away. Sam is doing better, so being not right by the room isn't that big a deal, but he wasn't doing so well last time and I was driving and trying to park the F150 and it was raining and .....

I am trying to change my IV to 2 PM so meeting on the 18th would be great, maybe that barbeque place previously mentioned?

Liz


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 3, 2011)

I just saw The Palace for $15. Is this place OK? 
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 3, 2011)

I think Palace Station would be fine as long as you avoid the buffet.  I really mean that.  It is very cheap, but it isn't worth any price at all.  The coffee shop would be ok.

Remind me or call me and we'll get together.

Fern


----------



## slomac (Jan 3, 2011)

we stayed at Tahiti village last time we were there.  They are located at teh end of the strip and don't have gambling.  There is even a Denny's there so you can get cheap food.  Units are nice and have kitchens.  Price was under $100 per night and it was very quiet when we were there.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 4, 2011)

We liked the Orleans
Found it peaceful and quiet
Pool area was great/shade and not too many people

Restaurants were very good too

it was clean-my number one priority
  

Hope you find a nice quiet place
I think I recall commenting on the airconditioner as well


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 4, 2011)

I would have to second the suggestion for South Point.  It's south of the Strip about 10 minutes, very reasonably priced (even when everyone else is high), much nicer than most of the cheap places on the Strip, and I've heard great things about the restaurants and entertainment available there.

You could always try out different places each trip, until you find one you like.

Best of luck with the treatments!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 4, 2011)

With their sale, we picked Southpoint for this visit and did reserve Orleans for February. Orleans was actually sold out for the 18th this month.
Liz


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 5, 2011)

Your treatment center is at Jones and what?  I'll give you directions if you tell me.  

Coming into town from I-15, you know South Point has its own offramp from I-15 at Silverado, right?  And you can park at the garage or even better, at valet, which is right near the registration desk (valet is free, I tip $2. when they bring the car around).

Fern


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, Fern. We have been to the treatment place before and use our GPS a lot, so we know how to get there. I am hoping they were able to change my IV time to 2, but I have not heard back from them. What we did last time was have Sam go check in while I was getting the IV and then come back and get me.
I'm so looking forward to meeting you after all these Tug years!
Liz


----------



## labguides (Jan 8, 2011)

We frequently stayed  at Courtyard by Marriott and Residence Inn in Henderson. Both are quiet.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 9, 2011)

*One night in Vegas*

We will be staying in Vegas one night waiting for a flight out the next day.  I looked into the Hampton Inn @ Airport and the rates were reasonable.  What I would like to know is how far from the airport is Eastern Avenue where the Hampton is located?  And if we go to the Strip how far away is it from the Hampton?  We would need to take a cab......what is the cost of a cab......approx. to the Strip?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 9, 2011)

According to Google it is just south of Sunset on Eastern, which puts it very, very close to the airport, and right by the landing strip if they are coming in from the east (and in the takeoff path if they aren't).  I'd bring earplugs if I was a light sleeper.  

According to what I read, they have a shuttle to somewhere on the Strip, but I would check that.  I'd also plan on a taxi back.  Depending on the day of the week, time of the day, and route of the taxi, it could be anywhere from $15-35.  Sorry I can't be more helpful.

If you want a place with a shuttle to The Strip and the airport, with restaurants, you could have easily chosen South Point, and probably for less.  They have large, well appointed rooms.

Fern



gnipgnop said:


> We will be staying in Vegas one night waiting for a flight out the next day.  I looked into the Hampton Inn @ Airport and the rates were reasonable.  What I would like to know is how far from the airport is Eastern Avenue where the Hampton is located?  And if we go to the Strip how far away is it from the Hampton?  We would need to take a cab......what is the cost of a cab......approx. to the Strip?


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 9, 2011)

Fern:  The last time I checked the rates at the South Point (which I love the place) the rates were rather high.  We are not coming to Vegas until June and the rates were about $50.00 a night more than the Hampton.  Oh gosh,  I am an extremely light sleeper and the news of the aircraft over the Hampton simply turns me off.  I need three rooms for one night.  12 family members are involved.  Does the South Point have shuttle service to and from the airport?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 9, 2011)

South Point does have shuttle service to the airport.

If you need room for that many, why not check with Grandview and see how much they will charge for the night.  You can sleep 8 in the whole lockout I think, perhaps more.

Fern


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 10, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> If you need room for that many, why not check with Grandview and see how much they will charge for the night. You can sleep 8 in the whole lockout I think, perhaps more.


8 would be the most I would recommend, and that would be only semi-private.  Each 1BR has a King bed in the bedroom and a sofa bed in the living room.  The 2BR units are basically just two 1BR units.

They do rent single nights on the Daily Management site.  I think they rent through Expedia, too.  Might be worthwhile to check both sites.


----------

